
Torrenter, a simple Node.js package to search and download torrents using CLI - sayem314
https://github.com/sayem314/torrenter
======
sayem314
torrenter use some basic techniques to find the best possible torrents you are
searching for and download them sanely. torrenter srapes torrents from 1337x,
eztv, limetorrents, rarbg, skytorrents, torrentproject, torrentz2, yts and
zooqle using torrent-indexer and then it provides you with filtered and best
possible results with similarity and other factors. In one word, it makes you
download stuff super easy without any knwoledge about torrent with pre-built
binary and saves you time searching.

